# The Pill for IBS-C



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi,I've been on the pill for the past 8 years and now that I think about it, that's about when my problems started.I noticed in the discussions here that for a lot of you D gets worse when you're on your "off" week. How about those of you with IBS-C? Do you think it's possilbe that my constipation and bloating is due to the hormones? I've tried several brands over the years and I'm curretnly using Nuvaring. I started that about 7 months ago and have been in horrible pain and bloating for the past 3-4. I was actually asked if I was pregnant the other day. I'm not overweight (5'10'', 140 lbs), it's all that bloating.Has anyone had an experience when you went off the pill and you got a lot better? I'm seriously thinking about it. I have an appointment with my gyno on Monday so I'll see what he thinks about that. It makes me a bit nervous as I really don't want to get pregnant right now but I would totally do it if that meant ending my pain!Thanks a lot!


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

Zara said:


> Hi,I've been on the pill for the past 8 years and now that I think about it, that's about when my problems started.I noticed in the discussions here that for a lot of you D gets worse when you're on your "off" week. How about those of you with IBS-C? Do you think it's possilbe that my constipation and bloating is due to the hormones? I've tried several brands over the years and I'm curretnly using Nuvaring. I started that about 7 months ago and have been in horrible pain and bloating for the past 3-4. I was actually asked if I was pregnant the other day. I'm not overweight (5'10'', 140 lbs), it's all that bloating.Has anyone had an experience when you went off the pill and you got a lot better? I'm seriously thinking about it. I have an appointment with my gyno on Monday so I'll see what he thinks about that. It makes me a bit nervous as I really don't want to get pregnant right now but I would totally do it if that meant ending my pain!Thanks a lot!


I went off the pill in January of 2006, and at first the bloating and constipation got worse! But once I figured out wht my trigger foods were, the bloating eased off some. I went back on the pill a year later for only a month, and it really messed with my IBS. I'd say overall, I feel like I'm doing alot better without being on it.


----------



## jane2423 (Jun 7, 2007)

Please let us know what the doctor says. I am with you on this one, I think that the pill makes my a lot worse. I have been on the pill for 10 years now, I would love to get off but my husband is not ready to have children and is affaird if I got off it would happen (even thought I do not have a period). So please let me know what the doctor says and it this actually worked.


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Bethany - what are your trigger foods? I don't expect mine to be exactly the same but I'm always looking for a good place to start. I've identified soy, nut (even the natural ones if I eat too many), fat so far.Jane - I'll let you guys know what the doc says. I'm not being too optimistic (I've been told so many times that I was all in my head and Miralax would be the magic medicine that would solve all my problems) but who knows, maybe this guy is open to these things! I'll find out soon







As far as pregnancy - I'm on the same boat. Not quite ready to have kids yet and my husband is not crazy about the idea of me going off the pill. But he's seen my pain so he understands why I want to do that. We just need to look into other options of BC besides hormones...


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

So I went to see my gynecologist today. As far as the BC pill goes, he thought that the reason I'm having symptoms is that my current birth control (Nuvaring) is too low in hormones. This is quite contrary to my idea of having too much. I told him that I was thinking of going off BC for a while; he said he expected me to get worse but if I want to try it I should go for it. So I'm going to try going without any hormonal birth control (using just condoms and spermicides).


----------

